# Uber In-App Tips Coming Soon



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I opened my partner App on Tuesday June 6 2017 and saw a screen asking if I wanted to start accepting tips. View attachment. My face is blurred for obvious reasons. I clicked accept and got a network error then never saw the screen again. Don't you love how glitchy the partner app is? I contacted support about this and after SEVERAL attempts got a straight answer. Often the replies I got from support had nothing to do with my question. Finally, they claimed it was a glitch and that Uber *MAY* roll out tipping due to "persistent requests from partner/drivers". Why would they have to ask whether a driver wants to accept tips or not?

I find it rather sickening that they have it all ready but are simply waiting for the right public relation time to release it. Given how mismanaged Uber is as a company this could have been basically anytime in the last few years really. The news is that Travis Kalanick, God himself, might be suspended or placed on temporarily leave this week. This is on top of the non-stop mismanagement scandals that have hit the company in the last several months. The worst to drivers being the upfront fares scam. I hope the court case, whether driver or passenger side, goes somewhere. How can a third party take a cut out of earnings while ALSO pocketing additional money from the other party for a service that wasn't provided? It is unethical and corrupt.

Anyway, back to the tipping function. This isn't a concession. This should have been a given. They are clearly doing this because of the ridiculous upfront fares robbery and other abusive tactics against drivers. Watch them reduce "Quest" promotions now. For too long Uber has treated us like low wage employees while not providing any benefits of employment. We must be diligent and persistent in confronting them at every issue. They need to operate like an American company and not a North Korean one.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Travis must be toiling.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I like that there is an option not to accept tips.


----------



## Mike Hornik (Nov 22, 2015)

Kalass-nick will simply cut the rates further so he can finally say the "tip is included" without being completely full of shit and presto...more fools driving their own vehicles into the ground for less than minimum wage, not making an extra dime. I added my own tip sign (Google, there's plenty of examples out there) about a month in and made plenty of tips without the approval of Travis and his minions.

And no, I'm not a bitter ex-driver who got banned for not offering free champagne and in-flight meals to cheap-asses who expect that with their bargain basement transportation. I was five stars all day and didn't get an extra dime for my efforts. I simply went back to corporate world with a decent salary, healthcare, paid vacations, and a raise in my first 30 days! UBER will NEVER do anything to benefit their drivers, not even their best (most gullible).

I learned my lesson though. If you don't live and breathe downtown Chicago, you're better off delivering pizzas in your own hometown. Less wear and tear on your car and no worries about rideshare insurance and glitter covered college drunks puking in your car on Halloween...or any other excuse they use for binge drinking themselves into unconsciousness.

The revelation that UBER was using their app to spy on both drivers and customers, even when they weren't actively using it, should prompt an immediate Federal Wiretap investigation. This is most definitely a felony committed on a massive scale and TK and his entire staff should all be in federal prison for it!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Exactly! Uber passengers are not to be treated with extra effort considering how low fares are. Especially pool passengers. They have already begun messing around with the Quest promotion. It's is now only during certain times and areas. Uber will do whatever it can to screw drivers over and this means higher quality drivers flee while a steady stream of new drivers ignorant to Uber's practices join. Overall quality will diminish. A company that mistreats its employees (or whatever) can't survive in the long run. Besides they will go bankrupt first anyway at their current rate.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I like that there is an option not to accept tips.


They need to make that "give my tips to Love the Blues"


----------



## $hare (Mar 21, 2017)

I wanted to let people know you can now download our app $hare and use it for tips. I've got signage you can use and we're happy provide tools to make it easier for you to accept tips from people who do not carry cash (like me). 

If you go to the App Store or Google Play and search or either $hare or iPayMyWay you can find it. We started using it this week for donation collections and are spreading the word to other tip receiving professions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber should return to its original role of clearinghouse.
Arranging rides..
Technology company.

No flying self driving cars.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm sure any tip amount will be deducted from your pay and reduced by 25%


----------

